# candles and incense ?



## Willowmich (Nov 16, 2013)

okay, so normally I would burn candles and incense to make my room not smell like a zoo just because I have a naturally stinky dog that loves to lay on everything. However I was wondering if it was okay to still do that since I have the rats. I know they have strong smell, and was wondering what is a safe way to have my house smell nice without effecting the rats.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Candles and incense are a big no go when it comes to rats because of how sensitive their respiratory systems are. Air fresheners are a no too. Citrus Magic makes a solid odor absorber that I've heard was ok to use around rats.


----------



## Willowmich (Nov 16, 2013)

hmm I will have to look into it.


----------



## ratmode (May 15, 2014)

I use Febreze in my room once in a while and the rats do not seem to mind it. However I was also born with a severely crippled sense of smell, so I don't use any other scented products - candles, incense, etc. are all pointless to me because my nose doesn't work. I would imagine that incense especially would be very bad for rats. I think that a product which neutralizes odor rather than covering it up would be more appropriate for rat use.


----------



## Willowmich (Nov 16, 2013)

what if i moved them into a different room or would it not matter? I dunno I guess I will have to give that stuff up now I have rats


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

A separate room would definitely help. I used to be a big incense user before the boys came into the picture, so I understand the wish to use them. I still use them occasionally as far away from the bedroom as possible (where the rats are kept), just keep the door shut and only let them burn for a few minutes to get a faint smell but not a room full of smoke.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I once had some scented candle drip into a fish tank, it killed everything in the aquarium including the plants. It was actually one of those things you heat from underneath. The candles were made in China. And I'm guessing it was a more a way for the Chinese to dispose of toxic waste than to make a profit as the stuff was pretty cheap.

There are however candles made from natural organic materials and likely incense of similar constitution. I'm old enough to remember the hippie types that used to make such things. Maybe some are still around... 

It's not necessarily candles or incense that are bad for rats or humans it's the cheap imported ones. There are also flowers like orchids gardenias and jasmine that can improve the smell of a room naturally.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Im pagan and candles/incens are vary important to my religious rites. I only burn about an inch of incense in a well ventilated area if my rats are near. I dont do it often but sometimes Dean likes to come in and see what im doing. So I keep the incense down to a minimum.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I've always used mild candles and even sometimes resin incense. Incense is only used in the bathroom, with the door shut. That allows it to get a little scent in the house, but keeps it pretty subtle. Candles I only use natural candles with mild scents and not near the bird or rats. 

I don't see it being much different than handling them if you use shampoo's, soaps, conditioners, lotions, perfumes, make up, deodorant, dish soap, ect ect. We mostly use natural stuff here anyways, cleaning with vinegar, I use dr bronners for the humans soaps and I don't use perfume or smelly lotions. 

Birds being very sensitive, using a lot of caution is good here. Plus I think if it makes the animal sick, I really don't want it around my human family members anyways.

My fave dr bronners is peppermint and I thought rats were not fond of it, but my girls love the smell and will lick me like crazy after I use it.


----------



## Willowmich (Nov 16, 2013)

okies well I make my own candles and incense and I get the stuff from my local store that sells non toxic things and well I dunno the incense are really like resin i put on a charcoal block. 

so does that go for essential oils too that you would put on a warming plate?


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

I use incense and Candles in my room with rats. I just keep a window open and a fan running to make sure it circulates out of the room. I'd never do it with the windows closed unless it's a high quality candle that doesn't make the gross black smoke that sticks to things. But my rats are going on a year and seem unharmed by it, and I've been doing it their whole lives. They are sneazy, but they were like that before the incense and candles.


----------

